# Buying a new lathe need some advice



## Dearlw (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi I'm doing some research and I'm narrowed it down to 2- the Powermatic 3520b and the Laguna REVO 18-36. Any advice from you guys? Powermatic well the name and product stand for itself, the REVO for the money is right there too. I sure would like some helpful input.

thanks
Dave


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't have the "B", but do have the A model. I believe it was made in 2002. Sometimes when it's running, I can't hear it... It's that quite, plus I'm 70 years old, but that really has no bearing on how quite it is. And speaking of bearings, they are still good. 

The only stupid thing the Powermatic engineers did is how they had the VFD mounted. If your lathe in situated in a small area and the VFD trips because of a large unbalanced piece, you must somehow get to the back of it to reset it...... 

Mine tripped out so many times, reaching around blindly trying to reset it, I think I reprogrammed it to where it quit working.... hehehehe

Other than that small complaint, I firmly believe it's just about the best out there. That said, I know nothing about the Revo.........Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dearlw (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks Jerry!!


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 15, 2016)

Between the two, I've spent time on a Powermatic and would recommend. another one I'd consider would be a Oneway. if you shop around they do show up used from time to time. I bought my 2036 for 3500.00 with a number of accessories. both 2036 and 2436 show up and with winter and tax time approaching, at least in the past, late December through early April seem to be the time of year more of them show up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 15, 2016)

Power Matics are awesome! but for my money I puchased a Laguna Revo 18/36 and couldn't be happier. it has a lot of cool features for the money, like multiple mounting locations for a bed extension, I think 5 places. It has great power, 3 phase 2 hp motor but runs a vfd on 220 single phase. variable speed in 2 ranges, great indexing, solid and we'll machined fit and finish, a unique shaped headstock casting that is bowl turner friendly. And they can be purchased on sale for about $2,500 new with a warranty.
Grizzly has a new lathe out that is similar in features and cost that you might want to look at.
I did a review here on the revo and have a video on you tube of it as well. But the video isn't a review, in fact I don't talk at all, lol . It was just a 1 am in the zone turning session, but you can see the lathe running.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 15, 2016)

Just had a workshop with Stuart Batty, he commented about his preference in lathes: "cast iron dampens vibration better than steel", Vicmarc is his first choice, Powermatic his second choice. The rest of them (with steel ways) are further down his list. (He didn't mention the Laguna by name, but it has steel ways.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 15, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Just had a workshop with Stuart Batty, he commented about his preference in lathes: "cast iron dampens vibration better than steel", Vicmarc is his first choice, Powermatic his second choice. The rest of them (with steel ways) are further down his list. (He didn't mention the Laguna by name, but it has steel ways.)



Good point to bring up and I agree with that. But I purchased a new lathe for a substantial savings over a Power Matic and it has brackets cast into the legs to and a shelf or box and add weight for stability. A few sandbags cost a lot less than the extra $1,000 bucks or more for the other brands. Just sayin.......for me I think I got the best bang for the buck, it will do everything the others will for a whole lot less money. But again, I do agree with cast iron mass being better.
But my wallet is happier with what I purchased and I am very happy with the 18/36. Did you know that you can get riser blocks for the head and tail stocks?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 3


----------



## CWS (Nov 15, 2016)

David PM me and will tell you about my 3520b


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 15, 2016)

CWS said:


> David PM me and will tell you about my 3520b



Inquiring minds want to know.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 15, 2016)

Seems like the Laguna 2036 would be more comparable with the PM 2036 in size, weight, price etc. But if you're looking to save money, the 1836 is the way to go..... IMO

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## deltatango (Nov 15, 2016)

Now there's a lathe!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oliver-20-P...313290?hash=item51ef40344a:g:hLwAAOSwpLNYA7cD

For the money - this is a great lathe:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/wood-lathe-/252634944611?hash=item3ad2375463:g:qbkAAOSw65FXr3jR

Depending on the swing you need, if you're talking about vibration free cast iron, here is a real sweetheart. They don't make 'em like this anymore:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLIVER-MODE...hash=item4844a8c44f:m:mXFNc0dY75aOBoMDoYFfTpQ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango (Nov 15, 2016)

Have to say - this is really a pretty nice lathe that Barry discussed:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango (Nov 15, 2016)

If I was going to buy a new lathe, here's what I would get:

http://www.turnrobust.com/lathe-overview/american-beauty/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 15, 2016)

deltatango said:


> If I was going to buy a new lathe, here's what I would get:
> 
> http://www.turnrobust.com/lathe-overview/american-beauty/


If money was not a concern for me then it would be an American Beauty or a Serious lathe.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango (Nov 15, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> If money was not a concern for me then it would be an American Beauty or a Serious lathe.



As far as that goes - hands down, for the money, I would go for the Serious SL2542:

*Standard Equipment includes 16" tool rest, 4" faceplate, faceplate wrench, drive center, live center, and knockout rod. $7795 FOB Portland, Oregon.*

But really, the Oliver on eBay is way more lathe by a longshot, excepting the motor controller:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Oliver-20-P...313290?hash=item51ef40344a:g:hLwAAOSwpLNYA7cD


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 15, 2016)

deltatango said:


> As far as that goes - hands down, for the money, I would go for the Serious SL2542:
> 
> *Standard Equipment includes 16" tool rest, 4" faceplate, faceplate wrench, drive center, live center, and knockout rod. $7795 FOB Portland, Oregon.*
> 
> ...


The oliver is cool, but not for your average bowl turner, now if I was doing porch columns............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deltatango (Nov 16, 2016)

Know what's cool about a lathe bed that long? It can be used for all kinds of things such as it's great for bringing a large burl up onto the ways to work on. I often use one end of my lathe as a bench-best sturdiest there is. I have a large slab that I just set up on there. On one end are four grits of sandpaper PSA'd down. I've frequently lined up several burls in a row to debark then turn. It's a fantastic place to lay out a lot of turning tools if you are using them. The great thing about that length is that when you need it there it is. However, When you don't - there it is.

By the way, if you turned end grain bowls out of something like Norfolk Island Pine, or Heart Pine, or whatever, you can rough out many bowl exteriors at a time, then part them most of the way, leaving a tenon. Saw them off and voila 10 bowls out of one log.

There are a lot of advantages to having a long lathe, that come up. It makes a great gluing/clamping device. But perhaps not for the average bowl turner.

If a guy had the space, that would be a sweetheart of a lathe, though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dearlw (Nov 16, 2016)

CWS said:


> David PM me and will tell you about my 3520b


How do you pm on here?


----------



## Dearlw (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks for all the advice. Still not sure what I'm going do yet.


----------



## deltatango (Nov 16, 2016)

Dearlw said:


> How do you pm on here?



You click on the envelope in the upper right next to your name - it's called "start a conversation" instead of PM

Welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dearlw (Nov 18, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Power Matics are awesome! but for my money I puchased a Laguna Revo 18/36 and couldn't be happier. it has a lot of cool features for the money, like multiple mounting locations for a bed extension, I think 5 places. It has great power, 3 phase 2 hp motor but runs a vfd on 220 single phase. variable speed in 2 ranges, great indexing, solid and we'll machined fit and finish, a unique shaped headstock casting that is bowl turner friendly. And they can be purchased on sale for about $2,500 new with a warranty.
> Grizzly has a new lathe out that is similar in features and cost that you might want to look at.
> I did a review here on the revo and have a video on you tube of it as well. But the video isn't a review, in fact I don't talk at all, lol . It was just a 1 am in the zone turning session, but you can see the lathe running.


Thanks a lot I will try and find your Vid.
dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 20, 2016)

@Dearlw --David: The Laguna ought'a be nice---don't have that one but do have the Laguna Platinum 18/47 that I got almost new & have not one complaint. Even had occasion to contact Laguna for a lock handle & can't complain a bit about service. I use it a lot---when I'm not using the Robust AB (watching CL is co$tly sometimes).

D'oh---sorry for the repeat, was thinking I had said something like this before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dearlw (Nov 21, 2016)

No repeat David Hill, this is the input Ive been looking for thank you!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 21, 2016)

Road trip! Come on up and you can take mine for a spin!


----------



## Dearlw (Nov 23, 2016)

Since I was told about the Powermatic not being able to use the safety guard and the light system at the same time, verified this by calling Powermatic, and you cant, I've made my choice to the Laguna, I can get the 2 HP with accessories and a number of turning tools I don't have or need new for less than the one I cant use the attachments on. I just cant believe that a light kit that they sell for this lathe at $500 bucks you cant mount with the safety guard attached (which comes with the lathe) what a blunder by this company. I'm kind of bummed because I think I would have perffered the mustard seed, but...all the reviews and people I have talked to have rave reviews for the Laguna. So I want to thank all of you for your help and advice!! So for the buck I think I'm making the right choice.
I hope this post is within the guide lines for post if not I appolize.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 23, 2016)

@Dearlw Very cool! be sure to give your opinions on it for others to learn from. the laguna has brackets for a duplicator/light mounts. I like the mounts but don't like the prices these companies charge for lights. if you get creative you can find better lights that don't get so hot for a lot less $$$ and fab up your own mounting brackets to attach to the laguna mounts. old school screw in bulb lights with a polished reflector inside can be found for cheap. screw in an led bulb and it's bright, impervious to vibration, and has low power draw. You can find lights with flex necks too! what the manufacturers charge for lights is just rediculos.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2016)

Dearlw said:


> I hope this post is within the guide lines for post if not I appolize.



Totally acceptable....we don't take bribes from anyone, so our members opinions is the one that counts. 
However, we all like to get free wood and stuff from our satisfied members here. So since you're new here, you can send something to one of the moderators. and your apology will be accepted. thank you....

Reactions: Funny 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Totally acceptable....we don't take bribes from anyone, so our members opinions is the one that counts.
> However, we all like to get free wood and stuff from our satisfied members here. So since you're new here, you can send something to one of the moderators. and your apology will be accepted. thank you....



I hope he doesn't take you seriously.... On the other hand, I could put my address as the clearing house for member sent thank you wood and I'll send it out to the other Mods

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dearlw (Nov 24, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> @Dearlw Very cool! be sure to give your opinions on it for others to learn from. the laguna has brackets for a duplicator/light mounts. I like the mounts but don't like the prices these companies charge for lights. if you get creative you can find better lights that don't get so hot for a lot less $$$ and fab up your own mounting brackets to attach to the laguna mounts. old school screw in bulb lights with a polished reflector inside can be found for cheap. screw in an led bulb and it's bright, impervious to vibration, and has low power draw. You can find lights with flex necks too! what the manufacturers charge for lights is just rediculos.




I just cant believe you cant use both, but I see on their $7000 model it comes with both and useable at the same time, oh yea and extra 1HP of motor!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Dearlw (Nov 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Totally acceptable....we don't take bribes from anyone, so our members opinions is the one that counts.
> However, we all like to get free wood and stuff from our satisfied members here. So since you're new here, you can send something to one of the moderators. and your apology will be accepted. thank you....


Ok

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Nov 24, 2016)

Good luck with your new lathe. Stay Safe


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2016)

I saw a guy ranting on another forum about the Lagunas not having a standard size post for their tool rest, will only fit the rest that Laguna sells... any truth to this?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 24, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I saw a guy ranting on another forum about the Lagunas not having a standard size post for their tool rest, will only fit the rest that Laguna sells... any truth to this?


No, it's a 1 inch post. I just went down and put a caliper to it to make sure, exactly 1" And besides, a guy like me can make you any size or shape you might ever want. lol. I will be making a bunch of curved rest for myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> No, it's a 1 inch post. I just went down and put a caliper to it to make sure, exactly 1" And besides, a guy like me can make you any size or shape you might ever want. lol. I will be making a bunch of curved rest for myself.


thanks, good to know...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 25, 2016)

Dearlw said:


> Since I was told about the Powermatic not being able to use the safety guard and the light system at the same time, verified this by calling Powermatic, and you cant, I've made my choice to the Laguna, I can get the 2 HP with accessories and a number of turning tools I don't have or need new for less than the one I cant use the attachments on. I just cant believe that a light kit that they sell for this lathe at $500 bucks you cant mount with the safety guard attached (which comes with the lathe) what a blunder by this company. I'm kind of bummed because I think I would have perffered the mustard seed, but...all the reviews and people I have talked to have rave reviews for the Laguna. So I want to thank all of you for your help and advice!! So for the buck I think I'm making the right choice.
> I hope this post is within the guide lines for post if not I appolize.




I'm not suggesting that you remove any kind of safety equipment.

With that said, I don't think I know anyone who actually uses the safety cage on their PM. As for the lights, a nice magnetic base light would be a more frugal option for providing task light, so I'd probably pass on the factory option anyway.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I saw a guy ranting on another forum



Another forum? I thought woodbarter was the only wood forum out there..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Nov 25, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Another forum? I thought woodbarter was the only wood forum out there..


Getting to be that way!
WB rocks!
Other ones have gotten kind'a snooty for my taste.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dearlw (Nov 29, 2016)

I changed my mind, ordered the Powermatic 3520B. lol. I was torn between the two and my better half changed my mind, plus I thought about it and I can do my own lights instead of their overpriced lighting system. Hopefully in a couple of weeks Ill get it. Got clean the shop up and make room, lmao. I cant wait.............. Thanks for all the input.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 29, 2016)

Dearlw said:


> I changed my mind, ordered the Powermatic 3520B ... I cant wait.............. Thanks for all the input.



I really enjoyed turning on it at the Woodcraft store during the Batty workshop (the only perk of organizing the event was that I got to use that lathe rather than one of the Jet 1221VS midis).

His recommendation, aimed at minimizing vibration: slide the headstock to the middle, then clean the ways thoroughly and slide it back to directly above the cast iron legs. Lock it in place and leave it there unless you have a really good reason to move it -- any foreign matter between the headstock and ways contributes to mis-alignment and vibration. Sliding the headstock around without cleaning the ways first is inviting trouble.

Congratulations on your new toy tool -- turn safe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 29, 2016)

David Hill said:


> Getting to be that way!
> WB rocks!
> Other ones have gotten kind'a snooty for my taste.



David, it's not snooty. They're just die ing a slow death. Now getting booted from one or two is an honor. 

The other David; You'll be very happy with the PowerMatic except for the VFD location. Good for the better half for knowing what you really wanted.........Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dearlw (Nov 29, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I'm not suggesting that you remove any kind of safety equipment.
> 
> With that said, I don't think I know anyone who actually uses the safety cage on their PM. As for the lights, a nice magnetic base light would be a more frugal option for providing task light, so I'd probably pass on the factory option anyway.


Your are very right, I'm don't think I would have paid the amount they wanted anyways. A little ridiculous is the price and not being able to mount at the same time is a little weird. I probably wont use the guard that much but will try it since Ive had a couple blow apart one hit me and it hurt. lol


----------



## CWS (Nov 29, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Another forum? I thought woodbarter was the only wood forum out there..


He didn't say it was a wood forum. Just sayin

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dearlw (Dec 1, 2016)

I ordered my lathe Monday and I cant believe it is going to be delievered today! Cant wait even tho I have no idea how I'm going to get it in the shop if they cant do it. I just wasn't ready for it yet but Ill figure something out. lol Woodcraft is fantastic.............

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 1, 2016)

Always nice when a new toy shows up! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2016)

You'll get it in the way I get everything in my basement shop, in pieces! dolly's, hand trucks, straps, by all means necessary. Heaviest part of the lathe will be the bed. if you don't have an appliance dolly the home depot rents them for about 20 bucks.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2016)

Dearlw said:


> I ordered my lathe Monday and I cant believe it is going to be delievered today! Cant wait even tho I have no idea how I'm going to get it in the shop if they cant do it. I just wasn't ready for it yet but Ill figure something out. lol Woodcraft is fantastic.............


Well?.........Did you get it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dearlw (Dec 5, 2016)

yep 4 days I can not believe it. Now cleaning the shop up which was a total mess then put it together and turn turn turn!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

